# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ασβέστιο: ανάγκες και κίνδυνοι

## jk21

ενα πολυ σημαντικο αρθρο

http://www.cockatiels.org/ownersandenth ... angers.htm

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... 26prmd%3Dv

----------

